

Paul's Fight for His Life - shaneofalltrad
http://www.gofundme.com/ztmqc8

======
shaneofalltrad
I normally would not post an off topic, but the disease itself is amazing and
so deadly, I am sure it could spark some discussion, especially about viral
injections and such as new treatments. Paul is a great guy and even the
smallest donation would uplift his spirits.

